# Anyone else getting a NZXT H440?



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

a buddy of mine showed me it last night and i gotta get it. it looks so awesome. I love my P280, but it is terrible for watercoolers.


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

MSRP is only $120!?  Damn.  Thats a lot of case for not much money!  I have built into a NZXT Source 210 before and the build quality was good for a $29 case.  The NZXT Phantom at Microcenter looked like cheap plastic junk, despite looking amazing on the photos.

I'd have to see it in person to decide if it was worthwhile.

I'd rather have 5.25 bays for fan controllers and drive cages and DVD etc.

I recently stumbled on this from Mountain Mods, I know that they are not the most popular of the CNC custom case companies but it really stood out:
http://www.mountainmods.com/pinnacle-24-cyo-custom-computer-case-p-498.html
I think if I ever replaced the Cosmos I'd go with something like that.  So many goddamn fans!


edit: edited out pictures to keep this on task since we aren't posting dream cases just NZXT H440, which looks just as sick anyway!


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

i like mountain mods. im gonna get that H440, and post pictures of it. Its just a steel/plastic case, but i dont really mind that. Aluminum and such is cool and all, but paying like 300 for a case is a bit sickening to me hah.


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah I hear that.  My Cosmos was only $50 as its ancient and from craigslist, but it has nickle and dimed me as I've modded it to be equivalent in performance to modern designs, so I am kinda invested in this thing for life LOL

Post some pictures for sure, I am curious about how that door interacts with the fans in the front...


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> Yeah I hear that.  My Cosmos was only $50 as its ancient and from craigslist, but it has nickle and dimed me as I've modded it to be equivalent in performance to modern designs, so I am kinda invested in this thing for life LOL
> 
> Post some pictures for sure, I am curious about how that door interacts with the fans in the front...


Cosmos is an awesome case. Cosmos II is that much more awesome. imma try to budget in a EK supremacy and a MCP35X so i can return to WC at the same time when i get the case which will make pictures that much more glorious


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah I just caught wind of this on OCN and am interested for next build future build for sure; price sure is right and *plenty* of space for cooling goodies.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I just caught wind of this on OCN and am interested for next build future build for sure; price sure is right and *plenty* of space for cooling goodies.


Gonna preorder it in the next few days. I just wonder if it can support a thick 240 in the top with 38mm fans without colliding with mosfet heatsinks on the UP5. If not then i hope at least a thick 240 with 25mm fans


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 4, 2014)

I would consider buying a H440 but seeing that the NZXT H230 white costs 60$ on newegg and the same case costs 110$ in my country the price of the H440 would be too much for me.


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> Gonna preorder it in the next few days. I just wonder if it can support a thick 240 in the top with 38mm fans without colliding with mosfet heatsinks on the UP5. If not then i hope at least a thick 240 with 25mm fans


Awesome! I will say that when NZXT uses metal, its good.  The plastic, not so good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2014)

Got the H440, Great Case! Also the rad should fit, I stuck in a TundraTD02, and had room left.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> Awesome! I will say that when NZXT uses metal, its good.  The plastic, not so good.


yeah, the phantoms are pretty terrible. i have high hopes for this case though. it looks to be constructed in the same way as my P280 is. some plastic on the outside, steel everywhere else.



sneekypeet said:


> Got the H440, Great Case! Also the rad should fit, I stuck in a TundraTD02, and had room left.


wait how did you get it if it isnt released until 2/24?? also would it fit in the top with 38mm fans, or would i need to use 25mm?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm some sort of special, like the short bus kind.


----------



## techtard (Feb 4, 2014)

I got the big brother of this case for my Intel build, the H630.
Thinking really hard about either the H440 or a Corsair A540 cube case for my FX machine. Already got a buddy lined up to buy my corsair C70 for a badass lan rig.


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm some sort of special, like the short bus kind.



Any feedback on that door?  Does the case seem sturdy? Is it the cheap plastic like the Phantom or does it feel high end?

I am really happy with the two NZXT rigs I have assembled for my friends.  One is a source 210, the other was a Gamma.  Both were really easy to assemble, the plastic was cheap but the metal was strong and I liked the layout a lot.  Granted thats a totally different market at $30-50.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

looks good. looks pretty cramped though?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> Any feedback on that door? Does the case seem sturdy? Is it the cheap plastic like the Phantom or does it feel high end?



The door is very sturdy, much heavier in feel than that of the Phantom. You have to remember this whole chassis is soundproofed as well. There are reviews live almost everywhere at this point, and nobody seems to find anything wrong with this chassis.

Also...cramped? This is a mid-tower, that is the room that fits in that scope of a chassis!


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> The door is very sturdy, much heavier in feel than that of the Phantom. You have to remember this whole chassis is soundproofed as well. There are reviews live almost everywhere at this point, and nobody seems to find anything wrong with this chassis.
> 
> Also...cramped? This is a mid-tower, that is the room that fits in that scope of a chassis!


thats cool. it just looked cramped to me, thats all. so any thick 240 rad should fit with 25mm fans? like lets say i decided to get a thick alphacool 240, and stuck my GT's on there, it wouldnt hit the mosfet heatsink?


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> thats cool. it just looked cramped to me, thats all. so any thick 240 rad should fit with 25mm fans? like lets say i decided to get a thick alphacool 240, and stuck my GT's on there, it wouldnt hit the mosfet heatsink?


I think its cramped looking because of the style bar on the bottom and the drive bay design, the motherboard just fills the space up...  It looks like typical mid size case space with aesthetic.


----------

